# Could certain types be predisposed to addictions?



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

Has anybody noticed a certain sociotype being predisposed to addictions? Personally I have noticed that the 3 ESFj‘s (ESE) that I know all have pretty serious addiction problems. The closest ESFj to me which I know most about has always had some sort of addiction- weed (not a big deal, sure) then porn, then gambling , then this drug and that drug... and lying he definitely has a hard time telling any truth and lies when he doesn’t have to, it’s almost like he lies to “scratch an itch”. The other 2 I know are the exact same according to their wives and friends. I can’t speak for the other 2 but the one I know very well hasn’t had any early childhood trauma and comes from a good loving family, which leads me to wonder if maybe certain types could be predisposed to addictions or have more of an addictive personality. Any thoughts?


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

I've known several ESEs and haven't seen this... The ones I've known are generally straight-edge, hardly drink, careful with money, etc. 


But I think it's plausible that certain types could be more likely to develop _certain_ addictions... or at least that the _reasons_ why addictions develop are somewhat different for different types.


Maybe N egos more likely to develop addictions to substances that S egos can consume in normal quantities, due to not knowing when to stop? e.g. Type with strong Si drinks alcohol, starts to feel buzzed, stops. Knows the limits of their body and has strong awareness of bodily sensations relative to those limits. Whereas a type with low Si could more easily end up blowing past those limits without even noticing.

Maybe S egos more likely to develop addictions to mind-altering substances? Out of a desire to experience states beyond reality, if they can't as easily do this as N egos.

Maybe Te superego (Fe ego) are most likely to develop gambling addictions? Especially Te PoLR (Fe creative). Or 1D Te in general, including Te suggestive.


I also read about a hypothesis in the mental health field that addictions are more likely to develop when people experience intense loneliness or lack of human connection. It's probably more nuanced than that, and I'd have to look it up to be sure.

But *if* that's true, then it would seem that Logical types, who are less likely to be able to form human connections without being provided F information by the other party, might be more likely to become addicted.

But I could also argue that Ethical types would be more likely to notice, and more likely to care, that they do not have adequate human connections... Logical types would not notice loneliness as much, and have a better tolerance for it if they do notice, because the focus is primarily not on people to start with but on technical systems/objects. (But then, the unconscious need is still there, lol)


Also, this hypothesis fits with the idea I've seen on PerC before that SX-doms are more likely to develop addictions due to needing intensity/merging, but then somehow merging with a substance or activity like gambling...

And maybe SP-blind (i.e. SO/SX or SX/SO) plays into this too somehow. Especially SX/SO, who would have the above SX-dom merging need but at the same time not have a strong SP instinct that _could_ stop one from consuming substance to the point of losing control.

(I'm SP-dom and I have some fears around losing control of myself/my judgment-- I don't even drink because I think my judgment could become impaired.)


----------



## Arthrospira (Feb 18, 2020)

LSI 1w9 sp/so here.

Can’t speak for other types but I personally have very hard lines against anything that might develop an addiction. I have literally never once drunk, smoked or gambled in my life despite any peer-pressure; have zero idea what alcohol or cigarattes taste like. I used to be addicted to gaming and food, but as soon as I realized what was happening I went on a strict diet (lost 36 kgs in a year), started exercising everyday and completely stopped gaming (only game 2-3 hours a week now). I can pick up or drop habits just by will power; but I have to be informed about the dangers or necessity of that habit.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Not sure of my socionics, but I can tell from my personal experience, thats certain types are more prone to addiction than others.

I am one of those. When I like something, I can easily get addicted to it. Its really something to keep an eye on constantly.
I've had addictions of weed and energy drinks. But after I quit both (still smoke weed sometimes, but certaintly not all day or every week anymore) I noticed that I am very prone to addiction.
Perhaps more prone to feeling something, something new, something different than the daily feeling of tiredness after work.
I also have had a small period of alcohol abuse, but thankfully never developed to an addiction.


----------



## mrei (Nov 10, 2019)

Don't people of EJ temperament have tunnel vision? I theoretically linked this as a catalyst for addiction


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Here's a theory of why the answer is no. Addiction tends to be genetic ie alcoholism runs in families. There might simply be a genetic disposition that makes them more prone to addiction, learning that behavior from their close family or both which is more likely. There is also a theory that extroverts (the social kind not socionics) are more likely to develop addictions because the theory is they need more dopamine rush from outer stimuli whereas the introverts need less before they feel drained or content. This also seems to run in families a lot. Most of the family is very sociable or they're all more reserved.

Now you get my point. Addiction and some aspects of personality (how you socialise) tend to run in families, regardless of the cause being genetic or environmental.

Socionics types are determined randomly, afaik. These variations in personality are the same reasons we don't look identical to our sibling. The personality arises when there's mutations causing some parts of your brain to be stronger than other parts. An information element is coming from a certain area of your brain. So if socio type is determined randomly like picking out of a hat, then there can't possibly be a link to addiction. Families with addiction being a strong pattern are going to be a mix of all personality types.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

mrei said:


> Don't people of EJ temperament have tunnel vision? I theoretically linked this as a catalyst for addiction


Exactly.. I see that I also... Personally (I think) due to my unpredictable ness it makes me get sick of anything I indulge in so I never get hooked on anything, I go through short indulgence phases and get completely sick of it. could be related to being an EP?


----------



## mrei (Nov 10, 2019)

Foxyfox said:


> Exactly.. I see that I also... Personally (I think) due to my unpredictable ness it makes me get sick of anything I indulge in so I never get hooked on anything, I go through short indulgence phases and get completely sick of it. could be related to being an EP?


Being sick quickly can also make people want even more. Maybe it's not an EJ/EP thing and more about what we consider as addiction. I'm not a substance abuser but I'm pretty much always on the internet. Maybe you having short indulgences just means you're already constantly feeding an urge for novelty.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> Could certain types be predisposed to addictions?


No.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

mrei said:


> Foxyfox said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly.. I see that I also... Personally (I think) due to my unpredictable ness it makes me get sick of anything I indulge in so I never get hooked on anything, I go through short indulgence phases and get completely sick of it. could be related to being an EP?
> ...


I meant sick as in fed up. Urge for novelty makes sense.. and not getting hooked too long because it gets old 👍🏽


----------

